# Anyone diving 2/22-3/1, I wanna get wet?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My boat has a hiccup right now and I have a friend in town from Canada who wants to get certified and would love to be one board(bubble watch) to see what it's all about. If you've got room for two, one watcher and me a diver let me know. I have AL and FL licenses and willing to take a day off of work. 

If you just wanna go fishing that's fine too. 

Call or text me Jeremy @ 251-490-7790


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you find a ride and need another diver to chip in let me know. I'm always looking for a ride till I can get my boat fixed as well.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeremy, let me know if you want to get on the Niuhi, we are running dependant on weather and divers..Give me a call if you want or just look online to book..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Mark, I'll check it out!

OT: are you teaching the advanced class on march 9th, I think we're going to sign up for it if you are?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Not on the books , but if you have at least 2-4 I will put one on the books..Let me know ...Spearfishing going to be one the dives???


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

markhsaltz said:


> Spearfishing going to be one the dives???


That would be awesome!

I got this in a email from DivePros. 

Advanced Diver
Starts March 9th

Take your recreational SCUBA Skills to the next higher level. Deeper Dives, Limited Visibility, Navigation Skills, Boat Diving. These are just a few of the exciting activities included in your Advanced Diver Course. A great way to shake off the rust of winter or just have some fun!


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got off the phone w/C.J. No advance scheduled .. I think there was going to be..But, if you want and Alyssa want Call up and have CJ start one under my name but you need to sign up to get it going...


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

call if you have questions...225.247.4462


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll talk to the guys at work tomorrow and see who all wants in on the class. 

I got your pm, let me think about it(talk to Alyssa). 
I'm assuming you're taking the 27' cat?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes...it all depends on the seas..This time of year is quite iffey...


----------

